# Reconocer a alguien como algo



## Aer93

Sin embargo, Napoleón no reconoció a Fernando como sucesor.

Hola. Este "reconoció" no será erkennen ¿no?
¿Cómo podría traducirlo? 
Como siempre, gracias por la ayuda


----------



## Sidjanga

Hola:

En este contexto se usa _*an*erkennen_ (acento prosódico en el prefijo _an_-):

_Napoleon hat Ferdinand nicht als (seinen) Nachfolger anerkannt_. _/ Er erkannte ihn nicht als (seinen) Nachfolger an_.


----------



## Aer93

Ok. Si quisiera especificar en la esa frase "sucesor de España"
¿cómo debería ponerlo?
Nachfolger des Spaniens? o Spanien Nachfolger? :S
Saludos


----------



## Sidjanga

No entiendo bien la pregunta. ¿En qué sentido _sucesor *de *España_?


----------



## kunvla

Aer93 said:


> Ok. Si quisiera especificar en la esa frase "sucesor de España"
> ¿cómo debería ponerlo?
> Nachfolger des Spaniens? o Spanien Nachfolger? :S
> Saludos



_Spaniens Thronfolger

spanischer Thronfolger

Nachfolger des spanischen _ _Throns_


Saludos,


----------



## Sidjanga

?

Obviamente, una persona no puede ser "sucesor de España". 

En todo caso, se sería _sucesor al trono de España_.

¿Es eso lo que quisiste decir, Aer93?


----------



## Aer93

kunvla said:


> _Spaniens Thronfolger
> 
> spanischer Thronfolger
> 
> Nachfolger des spanischen _ _Throns_
> 
> 
> Saludos,



Eso es lo que quería saber, gracias!


----------



## Sidjanga

kunvla said:


> _Nachfolger __des spanischen _ _Throns_


Allerdings sagt man _Nachfolger auf den spanischen Thron_. 

Man ist *jemands *Nachfolger, und folgt somit _jemandem _auf den Thron nach.

Ein "Nachfolger _des Throns_" dagegen wäre ja jemand oder etwas, was "nach dem Thron" kommt; also wenn es den Thron eines Tages nicht mehr gibt (etwa eine andere Herrschaftsform).

Komposita drücken ja nicht einfach immer den Genitiv aus. "Lebensgefahr" z. B. ist auch keineswegs die "Gefahr _des Lebens_", sondern die Gefahr, das Leben womöglich zu verlieren.


----------



## kunvla

Sidjanga said:


> Allerdings sagt man _Nachfolger auf den spanischen Thron_.
> 
> Man ist *jemands *Nachfolger, und folgt somit _jemandem _auf den Thron nach.
> 
> Ein "Nachfolger _des Throns_" dagegen wäre ja jemand oder etwas, was "nach dem Thron" kommt; also wenn es den Thron eines Tages nicht mehr gibt (etwa eine andere Herrschaftsform).
> 
> Komposita drücken ja nicht einfach immer den Genitiv aus. "Lebensgefahr" z. B. ist auch keineswegs die "Gefahr _des Lebens_", sondern die Gefahr, das Leben womöglich zu verlieren.



_Nachfolger *auf den* spanischen Thron_

Hallo Sadjanga. Du hast vollkommen Recht.


Saludos,


----------

